# Datenvolumen Deutschland wann ändert sich endlich etwas?



## msimpr (18. Februar 2017)

*Datenvolumen Deutschland wann ändert sich endlich etwas?*

Schluss mit dem Etikettenschwindel - Wir brauchen eine richtige Flatrate!

Das finde ich auch. Ich wundere mich dass viele es immernoch mit Ihren Mini 5 GB ertragen können.

Gestern habe ich ein Gespräch in Husum von 2 Jugendlichen mitbekommen.

"Ey mein Datenvolumen ist wieder weg. Schweinerei..."

Ich habe mir das 3 Jahre angeguckt. Jetzt bin ich zu dem Punkt gekommen und habe mir bei thre.at eine 20 GB SIM bestellt.

Deutsche werden nur ausgenommen.

Bin mal echt gespant wann Frau Merkel was tut dagegen.


----------



## NatokWa (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*

Solange es Internettarife über LTE NUR mit Volumen (oder völlig überzogenem Preis) gibt , wird sich da bei Handys nix andern .

ICH persönlich sehe auch nicht wirklich die Not dazu , wer sein Hirn einschaltet findet praktisch überall Offenes W-Lan bzw. kann sich zusammenreißen eben NICHT irgendein YouTube-Video (oder mehrere) zu glotzen wenn gerade KEIN W-Lan verfügbar ist .
Aber da ja dies Masche mit "Streamern aus der Cloud , alles und ÜBERALL" so in Mode gekommen ist , lohnen sich die Verträge für die Anbieter .


----------



## azzih (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*

Nie solang die Unternehmen hier gechillt nen Reibach machen können. Telefontarife in Deutschland sind im europäischen Vergleich recht teuer bei überschaubarer Leistung.

Wobei man sagen muss das bei Billiganbietern wie Klarmobil, Simply und wie sie alle heissen mittlerweile seine 2-3GB Inklusivvolumen für um die 10€ pro Monat bekommt. Und mir reicht das dicke.


----------



## Zoon (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*

solange die Kuh Milch gibt wird sie gemolken so ist das.

Aber ehrlich ich brauch nur rund 1 GB im Monat laut Zähler im Telefon und dafür reicht mir so ein Klarmobil Tarif für 5.95 (SIM Only, Gerät extra gekauft). Und das trotz Pokemon Go suchten


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann ändert sich endlich etwas?*

Brauch mein eines GB nicht mal ansatzweise...wie schon geschrieben wurde: ein bisschen gucken, was man unterwegs macht und schon passt das


----------



## cerbero (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*

@msimpr: Bei der Menge an SIM-Karten die du dieses Jahr schon durchhaben musst...   [Anzahl Postings betreffend den Erwerb/Handel eben dieser... ]



> Bin mal echt gespant wann Frau Merkel was tut dagegen.



Jeder erwartet was von der Frau... Kanzler/innen sind nicht gerade der richtige Ansprechpartner für sowas. Fang doch einfach mal mit deinem eigenen Abgeordneten an. Findet man meist im "Wahlkreisbüro" oder so was ähnlich genanntem.


----------



## msimpr (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*

Es ist einfach so wenn man in NL lange gelebt hat an der Grenze merkt man einfach was hier in d los ist.

Naja ich kann nun täglich streamen usw.. usf


----------



## rabe08 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Brauch mein eines GB nicht mal ansatzweise...wie schon geschrieben wurde: ein bisschen gucken, was man unterwegs macht und schon passt das


Wie schön, dass DU Dein Gigabyte nicht mal ansatzweise brauchst. Wirklich sehr schön - für DICH. Aber dann machst Du einen großen Fehler. Du wechselst vom "ICH" auf "MAN". Kannst Du Dir echt nicht vorstellen, dass Andere andere Anforderungen haben? Vielleicht auch ein anderes Nutzungverhalten? Also: echt schön für Dich, dass Dir ein Gigabyte reicht. Vielen anderen nicht. Und ein Gigabyte ist echt Steinzeit. In anderen europäischen Ländern kriegst Du für kleines Geld 30GB oder sogar eine echte Flat. Der deutsche Markt ist da echt grauenhaft.Aber mal zum Ursprungspost: Ich glaube nicht, dass der deutsche Markt reformierbar. Und ich glaube, dass die deutschen Provider gerade die Zukunft verpennen. Das könnte Sie mittelfristig in existenzgefährdende Probleme bringen. Da sind zwei Punkte:1. Liberalisierung des europäischen Telco-MarktesBis jetzt war die EU ein Verbund für transnationale Konzerne, optimiert für Steueroptimierung. Aus Versehen ist nun nach jahrelangem Theater für den Büger ein Krümel vom Tisch gefallen: Roaming in der EU wird weitestgehend wegfallen. Ich kann finnische und litauische SIMs wirklich empfehlen. Langfristig wird das EIN Markt werden. Kein Platz mehr für nationale Provider resp. Tarife. 2. Trend zu globalen ProvidernGoogle Fi sieht schon mal gut aus. Wer sich in den Staaten Netflix buchen kann (von hier aus), kann sich auch eine Google Fi besorgen. In gut 160 Ländern der Welt zum selben Tarif telefonieren und surfen. Elon Musk hat da auch schon mal ein globales Netz angesprochen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das schon konkret ist. Ich denke eher, dass er erstmal Investoren abchecken wollte. Dann T-Mobile US. Weltweit nutzen ohne Roaming-Gebühren. Warum können die das? Wenn globale Telcos, ggfs. mit eigenen Netzen, erstmal da sind, ist Schicht im Schacht für Telekom, Vodafone, O2. Wird aber noch ein paar (wenige) Jahre dauern.


----------



## cerbero (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*



> Wenn globale Telcos, ggfs. mit eigenen Netzen, erstmal da sind, ist  Schicht im Schacht für Telekom, Vodafone, O2. Wird aber noch ein paar  (wenige) Jahre dauern.



Du erwähnst Telecom US, du sprichst von Vodafone, redest von O2 - und von "global" - und ich bin mir sehr sicher das dir nicht ganz klar ist wie "global" diese Unternehmen bzw. die Mutterunternehmen sind. (Deutsche Telekom is da noch der kleinere)...  Was hättest du denn gerne noch mehr ?!
Wie gut das funktioniert wenn eine Übernahme schiefgeht erlebten die Kunden von EPlus/Base ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*



msimpr schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich dass viele es immernoch mit Ihren Mini 5 GB ertragen können.


So lange die Leute in ihrer Sucht weiter dafür zahlen wird sich nichts ändern.
Wenn morgen die Leute aufhören, zig Euro für 5GB im Monat hinzulegen gibt es nächste Woche Tarife zum gleichen Preis mit 100GB. Aber dafür müsste man ja auf was verzichten, das geht in der Masse eben nicht.



msimpr schrieb:


> Bin mal echt gespant wann Frau Merkel was tut dagegen.



Gar nicht. Das ist keine Frage der Politik sondern eine Frage von Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## taks (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*



msimpr schrieb:


> Schluss mit dem Etikettenschwindel - Wir brauchen eine richtige Flatrate!
> 
> Das finde ich auch. Ich wundere mich dass viele es immernoch mit Ihren Mini 5 GB ertragen können.
> 
> ...



Wie wärs, wenn du dich anstatt darüber auf zu regen auch einfach etwas tust?
Es hindert dich niemand daran eine Telco zu Gründen und 100GB für 50 Cent an zu bieten.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*



rabe08 schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass DU Dein Gigabyte nicht mal ansatzweise brauchst. Wirklich sehr schön - für DICH. Aber dann machst Du einen großen Fehler. Du wechselst vom "ICH" auf "MAN". Kannst Du Dir echt nicht vorstellen, dass Andere andere Anforderungen haben? Vielleicht auch ein anderes Nutzungverhalten? Also: echt schön für Dich, dass Dir ein Gigabyte reicht. Vielen anderen nicht.



Okay....dann formuliere ich es anders. Ich habe bis auf eine (!) Ausnahme niemanden in meinem Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis, der mehr als 1 GB braucht. Viele haben sogar noch weniger und kommen damit (gut) hin. Da ich selbst auch oft in der Bahn oder wo auch immer mobil surfe oder sonst wie meine Zeit am Handy vertreibe, wage ich mal zu behaupten, dass ich max. ein Durchschnittsnutzer bin. 
Freundin und Muttern kommen übrigens mit 300 MB sehr gut hin - da frage ich mich allerdings auch manchmal, wie  



rabe08 schrieb:


> Und ein Gigabyte ist echt Steinzeit. In anderen europäischen Ländern kriegst Du für kleines Geld 30GB oder sogar eine echte Flat. Der deutsche Markt ist da echt grauenhaft.



Da gebe ich dir recht. Da hängt Deutschland hinterher, aber das ist in Sachen Internet ja nichts neues...


----------



## rabe08 (18. Februar 2017)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Okay....dann formuliere ich es anders. Ich habe bis auf eine (!) Ausnahme niemanden in meinem Freundes- oder Bekanntenkreis, der mehr als 1 GB braucht. Viele haben sogar noch weniger und kommen damit (gut) hin. Da ich selbst auch oft in der Bahn oder wo auch immer mobil surfe oder sonst wie meine Zeit am Handy vertreibe, wage ich mal zu behaupten, dass ich max. ein Durchschnittsnutzer bin.
> Freundin und Muttern kommen übrigens mit 300 MB sehr gut hin - da frage ich mich allerdings auch manchmal, wie



Ich kenne genug Leute, die 1GB am 5. des Monats verbraucht haben. Das sind dann nur 200MB am Tag. Halte ich nicht für viel. Wir sind doch nicht mehr in den 90ern, wo Datenverkehr in 10kB-Blöcken abgerechnet wurde.



cerbero schrieb:


> Du erwähnst Telecom US, du sprichst von Vodafone, redest von O2 - und von "global" - und ich bin mir sehr sicher das dir nicht ganz klar ist wie "global" diese Unternehmen bzw. die Mutterunternehmen sind. (Deutsche Telekom is da noch der kleinere)...  Was hättest du denn gerne noch mehr ?!
> Wie gut das funktioniert wenn eine Übernahme schiefgeht erlebten die Kunden von EPlus/Base ...



Weder Telekom noch Vodafone noch O2 sind in irgendeiner Weise global. Ein globaler ISP bietet seinen Service global an. Punkt. So etwas ist langsam im kommen. Und es keiner der bekannten Namen aus der Branche dabei. Siehe das schon von mir erwähnte Google Fi. Google hat sein Produkt "Google Fibre" eingestellt. Jetzt geht es um Drahtlos. Wird mE auch die Zukunft sein. Elon Musk denkt an Satelliten, andere an Luftschiffe. Du musst nicht mehr lange warten, dann kommt es. Endlich.


----------



## msimpr (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*

Hmm.

Interessant finde ich das Video hier.

Warum sind Mobilfunk-Tarife in Deutschland so teuer? - YouTube

Wiegesagt three Österreich bietet gute Tarife.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann Ã¤ndert sich endlich etwas?*

Es müsste generell günstiger sein und zwar auch so das es neben dem Festnetz nicht schmerzt. Ich war nach Verträgen und einiger Abstinenz auf eine einfache PrePaid gekommen da ich nicht Mobil Online gehe und es rein für Telefonate nutze und das Tablett begnügt sich mit meinem WLan


----------



## msimpr (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann ändert sich endlich etwas?*

Aber die geplagte Deutsche gibs ja das hier

Opera Mini | Mobiler Browser mit Werbeblocker | Opera

Und der bringt wirklich viel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann ändert sich endlich etwas?*

So lange ich doppelt oder für meinen Geschmack zu viel zahlen soll braucht es keinen schlanken Browser. Always on wird eh überbewertet


----------



## msimpr (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann ändert sich endlich etwas?*

Masmovilbietet auch bueno tarifas

MASMOVIL: Ihr Movilfunkanbieter in Spanien – MASMOVIL


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann ändert sich endlich etwas?*

Rechnet sich für mich überhaupt nicht, wäre neben T Kom Home Entertain + Handy + Tarif einfach zu viel selbst wenn man sich für 100 Taler selbst ein Handy kaufen würde


----------



## JoM79 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann ändert sich endlich etwas?*

Worum gehts hier eigentlich?
Andauernd kommen die gleichen Threads zu Datenvolumen und Simkarten aus dem Ausland.


----------



## Laudian (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Datenvolumen Deutschland wann ändert sich endlich etwas?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Andauernd kommen die gleichen Threads zu Datenvolumen und Simkarten aus dem Ausland.



Und genau deswegen mache ich hier jetzt auch dicht.


----------

